# Where in dubai offer German classes



## dessertgirl49 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just moved to Dubai for a bit more than two months. Have fairly quite some free time and I am interested in learning German.

Did a bit search but seems most of the classes offered here are arabic and french. Anyone knows a good place offer German classes. Thanks!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Have you tried the Eton institute? 04 433 2423 they even teach Romanian so would think German is on their radar.


----------



## dessertgirl49 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Laowei, will call and check it out!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

the Goethe-Institut German Language Centre in Dubai... 

Mail [email protected]
Tel. +971 4 3259865


http://www.goethe.de/ins/ae/abu/lrn/all2/enindex.htm


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

dessertgirl49 said:


> Just moved to Dubai for a bit more than two months. Have fairly quite some free time and I am interested in learning German.
> 
> Did a bit search but seems most of the classes offered here are arabic and french. Anyone knows a good place offer German classes. Thanks!



some people offer private tuition... look at Dubizzle...if interested send me a PM.


----------

